# Hunting > Game Bird Hunting >  Anyone use decoys like these?

## Cody.a

G'day I have a few of these small decoys this is one next to one normal one I have would these wee ones work or are they a piss take? Haha cheers

----------


## 223nut

Set them in nice and close, ducks will just think they are further away...  :ORLY:

----------


## FatLabrador

You can  carry more of them

----------


## silentscope

yep iv got about a dozen like that i set in close to the maimai.

----------

